# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  FERTILIZANTE LÍQUIDO ORGÁNICO CEERTIFICADO LEVASA

## jua_silupu

*LEVASA RSP*  *ENMIENDA LIQUIDA ORGÁNICA CERTIFICADA*  *COMO FERTILIZANTE AL SUELO*
Levasa RSP, es una solución nutritiva, compleja y de amplio espectro de uso, 100% asimilable, *exento de químicos y metales pesados,* obtenida de la *más avanzada biotecnología,* del proceso de la obtención de levadura _Saccharomyces cerevisia,_ para uso en panificación, procedente de las mieles de caña de azúcar. 
Cuenta de una certificación, para la agricultura orgánica o ecológica, con una *Confirmación de Compatibilidad* acreditada por *Kiwa* *BSC Oko-Garantie Gmbh,* contiene: 
-     *Macro Elementos:* Nitrógeno, Fósforo, Potasio, 100% asimilable y disponible por la planta 
-     *Micro nutrientes:* Calcio, Magnesio, Sodio, Silicio, Hierro, Cobre, Cinc, Manganeso y Boro; 100% asimilable y disponible por la planta. 
-     *Elementos Orgánicos:* Carbono orgánico oxidable, nitrógeno orgánico, en forma amoniacal, huminas, ácidos fúlvicos y húmicos. 100% asimilable y disponible por la planta 
-     *Microorganimos eficientes*: Levaduras: _Saccharomyces cerevisia_, Bacterias ácido lácticas, y bacterias fijadoras de nitrógeno, de vida libre. 100% asimilable y disponible por la planta. 
-     *Ácidos orgánicos de origen vegetal*: Ácidos Fúlvicos: 3.9%; ácidos húmicos: 1.45% y Huminas: 0.05% 
-     *pH*: 4.18 a 4.57 
-     *Materia orgánica en solución*: 69.0 a 88.10 g/L  *Dosis:* 150 a 200 Litros/hectárea  *Momento de aplicación:* Al transplante, Pre-floración, cuajado y llenado  *VENTAJAS*
ü Fuente de materia orgánica vegetal certificada.
ü Corrector de deficiencias nutricionales de macro y micro elementos
ü Genera la agricultura sostenible,
ü Ayuda a descomponer la materia orgánica del suelo.
ü Aporte de nitrógeno orgánico, en forma amoniacal.
ü Su carga de microorganismos benéficos, restablece el equilibrio microbiológico del suelo, mejorando sus condiciones físico-químicas, incrementando la producción de los cultivos y su protección ante patógenos.
ü Es un gran suplemento, para el desarrollo y producción de los cultivos orgánicos y convencionales.
ü Acelera la descomposición del material orgánico en el suelo.
ü Mejora la Capacidad Intercambio Catiónico (C.I.C), es decir la capacidad de que tiene el suelo para retener cationes Ca, Na, K, Mg, e incrementa la retención de nutrientes.
ü Promueve la descompactación de los suelos
ü Mejora la aireación y retención de Humedad
ü Induce el desarrollo radicular.
ü Tiene efecto nemastáticoTemas similares: ELABORACION DE FERTILIZANTE LIQUIDO Microorganismos eficientes: Levasa de Red Star del Peru / Grupo Levapan Bioarroz, un fertilizante orgánico que duplica la producción de cultivos SIO2 Vidrio Líquido - PROTECCION TOTAL DE LA SEMILLA GMplus, fertilizante 100% orgánico

----------

